# Baroque around the Clock



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2012)

AVRO Baroque around the clock
Hilversum, Netherlands.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 23, 2012)

Μερσί, καλή μου Μπέρνη! :) Όλους τους σκέφτεσαι όταν φέρνεις δώρα! :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

Παρακαλώ, ευγενικέ μου Ρογήρε! Η χαρά είναι όλη δική μου! :)


----------

